# Rouben Aivazian - Legend of the Past



## rouben

My father, Rouben Aivazian, had been a world-famous pianist-soloist back in his time. 
He had concerts all over the Soviet Union and Europe.
As soon as we moved to America, his tours had ended...and he became a mere memory of the past. Many still believe his skill surpasses most musicians to this day...

Would you please listen to his performances and YouTube and rate them?
Thank you to all who do.

http://www.youtube.com/user/rouben49


----------



## caisdascolunas

*Vianna da Mota*



rouben said:


> My father, Rouben Aivazian, had been a world-famous pianist-soloist back in his time.
> He had concerts all over the Soviet Union and Europe.
> As soon as we moved to America, his tours had ended...and he became a mere memory of the past. Many still believe his skill surpasses most musicians to this day...
> 
> Would you please listen to his performances and YouTube and rate them?
> Thank you to all who do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/rouben49


Still remember him at Vianna da Mota competition, in 1968. Great moments.
Listen at
http://www.rtp.pt/play/p415/e142621/memoria
(skip the first two minutes or so...)


----------

